
What’s The Street Price Of Twitter? Nearly $1.6 Billion - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/27/whats-the-street-price-of-twitter-nearly-1-6-billion/
======
seldo
Why do people keep saying Twitter is revenue-free? It has search integration
deals, sponsored topics and promoted tweets. It may not be profitable, but it
certainly has non-trivial revenue at this point.

~~~
jackowayed
Worse yet, I was under the impression that the search deals are lucrative
enough that they _are_ profitable in the more-than-breaking-even sense.

~~~
seldo
That was true, but I think they have hired extensively since then.

------
nirajr
To know about 'intrinsic' value of a consumer tool (like FB or Twitter), I
usually ask people - would you pay, say $1 per month to continue using the
tool, if the payment process was very easy and invisible to you.

I hear a yes from most FB and Twitter users. That I think speaks very loudly
about the value of these two tools.

------
vaksel
doubtful.

hell Myspace was bought for a 1/3 of that, and I'd say they were a lot more
viable back then. I'm pretty sure they actually had revenue.

